
Show HN: Stories as a Service - fredrivett
https://storiesasaservice.com/
======
fredrivett
Hi all,

For a few years now Mike and I have been dreaming of this day. We've seen the
trends, we've watched from the sidelines, always waiting for the right moment
for our big release.

Today, for no specific calendar related reason, we're launching Stories as a
Service (SaaS for short).

SaaS enables you to add Story functionality to your site in just one line of
code. We know you've all seen Stories by now, they're all over the face of the
web. But you've not seen them like this.

Including revolutionary features such as +1™ (each story lasts for 25 hours),
FaceStickers™ (our stickers are IRL and very sticky) and Photoshop1™ (pretend
you're in Bali whilst in your underwear in your 1 bed flat), we think you're
gonna love SaaS.

We're super excited to finally bring down the curtain on what we believe will
be a revolutionary product.

We can't wait to see what you do with it (especially you, Facebook).

p.s. You can read the (short) story of the behind the scenes here:
[https://twitter.com/FredRivett/status/847825413422415872](https://twitter.com/FredRivett/status/847825413422415872)

I'll be about today to answer any questions you have (but may be asleep at
times due to last nights late night push).

------
fiatjaf
ahahah

